# More help please Praetor (or anyone)!!!



## Raggyroller (Jul 24, 2004)

My machine won't recognise the Soundcard.
I pulled out the SoundBlaster soundcard and re-instated it as you suggested, but I'm still where I was!!!
Do you think sticking it in another slot might do the trick?
Also, I don't seem to be able to alter the IRQ which is set at 00.
Could the card be duff??


----------



## Praetor (Jul 24, 2004)

1. You can always check the soundcard in another machine to see if it works

2. Try Slot 3 ... typically Slot 3 has three different IRQs allocated to it as opposed to the usual two.

3. After resetting the soundcard, did you install the drivers?


----------



## Raggyroller (Jul 24, 2004)

*I tried!!!*

Installing the software.........  that's another problem I'm having!!
It keeps throwing up invalid page faults at the point just after the registration!!!
Btw... how do I track down the serial number?  Is it vital to installing the software, or just for the registration?
Thanks for your help so far... much appreciated.
P.S. Is slot two the second one from the bottom or the top??


----------



## Praetor (Jul 24, 2004)

> It keeps throwing up invalid page faults at the point just after the registration!!!


1. Screw the registration it's worthless
2. Check that your memory isnt messed up too



> Btw... how do I track down the serial number? Is it vital to installing the software, or just for the registration?


Wholly and completely worthless except if you want to RMA the soundcard or claim warranty or something



> Is slot two the second one from the bottom or the top??


1. I said slot three
2. It should be third from the top
3. A real easy way to determine if you have an lack-of-IRQ problem is to start removing all the noncritical cards and leave just the soundcard


----------



## Raggyroller (Jul 24, 2004)

Oops!!  Yep - slot 3.... I'm half asleep here.
Think I'll ponder on the possibilities, and have a go at your ideas in the morning.
Cheers,
Raggy.


----------



## Raggyroller (Jul 25, 2004)

Card was in slot 3... so I shuffled cards around so that it finished up in slot 4 with an empty slot either side of it.
On restart, the card was recognised and the wizard came up, but the wizard keeps telling me that the software required is not on the disc (SoundBlaster Live! Platinum).
There don't appear to be any conflicts.
Any more ideas as to whether I can get the flamin' thing going!?


----------



## Raggyroller (Jul 25, 2004)

P.S.  I've tried downloading drivers, but when I try to install them it says that There's no SoundBlaster installed on my system!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tapir (Jul 25, 2004)

Raggyroller said:
			
		

> Card was in slot 3... so I shuffled cards around so that it finished up in slot 4 with an empty slot either side of it.
> On restart, the card was recognised and the wizard came up, but the wizard keeps telling me that the software required is not on the disc (SoundBlaster Live! Platinum).
> There don't appear to be any conflicts.
> Any more ideas as to whether I can get the flamin' thing going!?



Copy the folder with driver unto your harddrive and run the selected location set up instead of auto.


----------

